
The Art of Nomography (2008) - elemeno
http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/2008/01/09/the-art-of-nomography-i-geometric-design/
======
racer-v
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LsVMe9x...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LsVMe9x7Tq8J:myreckonings.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/JournalArticle/The_Lost_Art_of_Nomography.pdf+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
goialoq
better, with graphics: [http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/Journal...](http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/JournalArticle/The_Lost_Art_of_Nomography.pdf)

~~~
racer-v
Thanks, I posted the cache because the author's site was down at the time I
clicked the link.

------
hotgoldminer
Xenakis

------
goialoq
One of the most common articles posted to HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=nomography&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=nomography&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
dang
I certainly wouldn't say that! [1]

In any case, there was only one discussion and it was 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2991800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2991800).
So a repost is fine (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20every%20programmer%20sh...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20every%20programmer%20should%20know%20about%20memory&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
comes to mind as a standby. Also these:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=beej%27s%20guide&sort=byPopula...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=beej%27s%20guide&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story).
And Mel of course:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=story%20of%20mel&sort=byPopula...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=story%20of%20mel&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story).

